# relabeling Bayside t shirts?



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

I have chosen Bayside shirts for my company. They are motorcycle designs, and I'm concentrating a lot on branding. Is there a way to remove the neck tags and put in a custom one?

I'm sure this has been covered, but I don't really understand---it looks like the neck tags are stitched in--is this correct?

Isn't it sort of counterproductive to branding if I sell my shirts with the manufacturer's tag in there? Or is it really no biggy? I do like the tag and the American flag on it...just thought it would be better if no one knew my source.
Lee


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

fxrdude said:


> Is there a way to remove the neck tags and put in a custom one?


Yes, there are a few ways to do this...



fxrdude said:


> it looks like the neck tags are stitched in--is this correct?


If the existing labels are "tear away" then they can be ripped out easily.

If they are sewn in, you can either cut the label (this will leave a small part of the label in the seam) or you can un-stitch the neck line to completely remove the label (this will require you to re-stitch the neck line).

When adding your custom label, they can either be screen printed, heat transferred or sewn. When getting your labels produced, make sure it includes the legally required info (you can find a link to the FTC guidelines in many threads in this forum section).



fxrdude said:


> Isn't it sort of counterproductive to branding if I sell my shirts with the manufacturer's tag in there? Or is it really no biggy?


As a general rule, I think it is necessary to re-label the blanks if you are distributing through reputable retail stores. But if you are selling direct to the consumer through a website, local events, etc, then it's really up to you.

That said, I think it really depends on your target audience's perceived value of your brand. If your audience is the type of consumer that will *expect* you to have your own branded garments, then you should re-label them. But if your audience is the type of consumer that cares more about the design on the front than the label in the neck, then you shouldn't take on the extra expense of re-labeling.



fxrdude said:


> They are motorcycle designs, and I'm concentrating a lot on branding.


If I'm not mistaken, you mentioned in another thread that you are specifically targeting the old school motorcycle crowd. If that's the case, then I doubt your audience will expect you to re-label the shirts. It may make you feel better about your branding, but you are just adding to your production cost without adding any real value to your customer.



fxrdude said:


> I have chosen Bayside shirts for my company.
> 
> I do like the tag and the American flag on it...


If you chose Bayside because you believe in what they stand for (American Made), then you may as well take advantage of their branding and reputation. Your audience may respect that.

If your volume grows to the point where you can re-label at a very low cost, then it may make sense. But for starters, I would keep the existing label and just focus on selling your branded designs.



fxrdude said:


> just thought it would be better if no one knew my source.


Unless Bayside sells printed motorcycle t-shirts to the same target market as you, then they are not a competitor of yours. I wouldn't sweat your customers knowing your source.


----------



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to reply. I guess you're probably right, my audience might not really care.


----------

